# Resin packed bowl vs. pinch of Hash



## KBA in CT

Which one do you think is stronger, or which one would you think gets you more "messed up".

I did both 2 nights ago and have to say that they both did their job, but gotta give it to the resin hits.


----------



## Growdude

Ill take hash over resin any day!


----------



## Geter-D1

tha hash is so much sweeter tasting , but in a pinch the old faithful resin works , but i have to go with the hash


----------



## herbman

they both will do the job but im gonna go for the hash or resin any day


----------



## Wasted

Im going for hash here to.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

resin if ur talking about the gunky brown/black burned stuff u scrape from a bowl that crap has half way converted to cbl's which is a messed up high and is strong but shorter and it will give u a headeach and it also smells and tastes like crud

HASH tastes amazing good a longer stronger cleaner high.


----------



## omentheduck

i pick hash


----------



## Passenger

Resin is last resort when you're out of weed and you scrape your cone out.


----------



## ktownlegend

see, now myself i perfer to smoke hash oil over hash, and i do occasionally smoke resin on purpose, its an aquired taste especially when its my kinda resin. in every glass piece i own besides my perc i always pack left over shake in them, along with straight keif.  to help build resin as well as keep the pipe tasting good even when the smokes not.  now like i said i perfer oil over general hash. but its still hard to turn down a nice golden hard brick of hash.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## numbinside

hash anyday.... even though Ive only smoked it once, Ive tried resin once also and it taste like a$$. Well, it was only schwag but that got me away from ever trying it again.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Must be different lingo going on here, but where I come from hash *IS* resin (cannabis resin)

What are you guys calling resin ?


----------



## numbinside

Hash is resin that isnt already burned.......

ive always heard people saying that resin is the same as Hash... surely didnt taste the same or get as high


----------



## Runbyhemp

> Hash is resin that isnt already burned.......



Incorrect


----------



## Growdude

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Must be different lingo going on here, but where I come from hash *IS* resin (cannabis resin)
> 
> What are you guys calling resin ?


 
Ive allways called that black nasty stuff that runs out of your bowl resin.


----------



## Runbyhemp

> Ive allways called that black nasty stuff that runs out of your bowl resin.



I would call that useless gunk.


----------



## numbinside

buds have resin on them.....

so how isnt hash resin?


im not exactly 100% sure, but thats what I was always told. I never really did much research on hash because I never had good enough weed to make it. 
The few times I actually can find anything other than schwag, Its only like a half at most. All lil nugs, not really enough stems and stuff to do anything.


----------



## Homemadegravity

Hash is compressed cannabis resin. The gunk left over in your bowl does more harm to your body then good so Ive read.The black gunk is like a waste product. You smoke the weed, and the black gunk is like the byproduct, mostly tar. Not good for you. But i will not argue the fact it does give you a good buzz in times of need.


----------



## numbinside

ya I knew hash is resin, but everyone calls the stuff in the pipe resin as well


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Funny question, this is like asking do you prefer a cigarette or a rollie made from butts.  Hash was my first great love, the taste and smell is almost as good as the buzz for me.


----------



## peglegdeb

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Must be different lingo going on here, but where I come from hash *IS* resin (cannabis resin)
> 
> What are you guys calling resin ?


Absolutely not- there is a change in cellular structure when you have hash.  It looks, smells and tastes WAY different than resin.  Once you smoke some good hash you'll never confuse it w/ resin again.


----------



## metalchick832

Resin doesn't do ANYTHING for me anymore.  Don't know why, but one day it just started being pointless.  I don't get a buzz at all.

Hash though.... mmm... what I wouldn't give for a nice, golden brown brick of hash.  Gotta wait for my plants to mature first though.  Ya know, I've never had any luck trying to BUY hash from anyone I know.  If they know what it is, they can't get it or don't make it.  Sad really.  Should be available like pot is.

~Metalchick


----------



## peglegdeb

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> Resin doesn't do ANYTHING for me anymore.  Don't know why, but one day it just started being pointless.  I don't get a buzz at all.
> 
> Hash though.... mmm... what I wouldn't give for a nice, golden brown brick of hash.  Gotta wait for my plants to mature first though.  Ya know, I've never had any luck trying to BUY hash from anyone I know.  If they know what it is, they can't get it or don't make it.  Sad really.  Should be available like pot is.
> 
> ~Metalchick


Hey Metalchick- I have been amazed by the number of people who have never smoked hash...and it really is fairly easy to make- especially if you grow your own weed.  When I have both it's no competition at all- definately tend to smoke up my hash first.  Soon though hey?  We'll both have some good hash!


----------



## MRGREENIE

Just Wondering Kba R U From Cape Town


----------



## Mutt

numbinside said:
			
		

> so how isnt hash resin?



Depends on what kind of resin.
2 types tokers speak of...
1. The sticky icky goodness on buds.
2. the nasty black crap that you scrape outa pipe when you have 0 herb and are just dying for anything to toke. 
Mostly it's #2 when you see a thread "smoking resin"


----------



## Max123

I've never smoked Hash (can't get it where I live) but I sure plan to make some when I start growing!

I always smoke resin when I don't have MJ (definitely a last resort type of thing) but surely that will change once I start growing...


----------



## Runbyhemp

peglegdeb said:
			
		

> Absolutely not- there is a change in cellular structure when you have hash. It looks, smells and tastes WAY different than resin. Once you smoke some good hash you'll never confuse it w/ resin again.


 
Ok, define resin, and tell me how you smoked it before   It is the same thing. Weed has only become available to me in the last few years. I've smoked resin aka HASH all my life.

:hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull:


----------



## Mutt

Chemical extraction is:
*Honey oil *is made by separating the resins of a cannabis plant from the plant material, using one of a number of industrial solvents, such as butane, hexane, grain alcohol and denatured alcohol, naphtha, and various mixtures of these chemicals. Solvents are selected based on their ability to evaporate completely and cleanly, leaving no chemical residue, as well as which substances they more readily dissolve.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hash_oil
Just harvesting the trichomes no chemicals involved:
*hash* n. generic term for low potency cannabis plants cultivated primarily for their trichomes, or crystallized THC, present on leaves. Also refers to the smokable/digestible product extracted from cannabis plants, purified by various means, and pressed into small wafers, and smoked or eaten. (also see Shake, Bubble Hash)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1981

Hashish, a drug prepared from the plant resin, has about eight times more THC than marijuana.

http://www.geocities.com/noqrtr/history.htm

Pipe resin is the black nasty crap in a pipe. 

depends on which "resin" we are talking about. I know I'm gettin confused. 


The proper term for ISO hash "should" be ISO honey oil if ya wanna get picky


----------

